# Lian Li PC-V354 case questions



## RejZoR (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm looking to replace Thermaltake Lanbox Lite case with this Lian Li PC-V354 case.
It's essentially the same dimensions but much better placement, better cooling, aluminum made etc...

What i'm wondering, how big can be the CPU cooler? Judging by dimensions i could even fit Thermalright Venomous-X inside, in horizontal position to be aligned with top 140mm fan. But since i don't know how much space is taken by the motherboard and CPU socket it's hard to say. Was thinking of Corsair H50, but i'm thinking about tower coolers as well.

Also, what's the size of the rear fan? They just mention there is a grill prepared for rear fan but no dimension. I'm assuming 120mm, but i'm not sure...


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 1, 2010)

The rear fan is 120mm, and judging by how far away from the I/O it is, I would think almost any air cooler would fit.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 1, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> The rear fan is 120mm, and judging by how far away from the I/O it is, I would think almost any air cooler would fit.



But the PSU might be problematic.

Edit, sorry. Google gave me some random as hell picture first.

Real answer, Sneeky is right, it does look like a big gap, you should be able to get away with any reasonable cooler.


----------



## erixx (Dec 1, 2010)

http://www.lian-li.com/v2/tw/product/upload/image/v354/flyer.html

FYI, I got a standard PSU in my Lian Li V-300, which is smaller than yours.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 1, 2010)

Is it possible to fit Corsair Hydro H50 or H70 (preferably H70) into the back 120mm exhaust? From what i can see, the Corsair cooler has some extensions beyond 120x120mm boundaries, so it might be problematic to fit it. Has anyone done it?


----------



## erixx (Dec 1, 2010)

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f89/lian-li-v3xx-gehaeuse-serie-739412.html
try here, they have some amazing detailed photos....


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 2, 2010)

I guess i'll first order the case and then see with my own eyes if i could fit anything in...


----------

